# Joe Hisaishi Studio Ghibli 25 year concert - conductor's score?



## JFetter (Sep 28, 2015)

As an amateur composer (who's not really into Hollywood film music), this youtube video is a big reason I've gotten into composing.
I would really like to study these pieces, from this particular concert. Many of them were rearranged for large orchestra.

Does anyone here share my passion for this music?
I'm on the hunt for sheet music if it's available. The other thread here with Hans Zimmer saying that 'sometimes studios will release scores if asked' really piqued my curiousity.
I do not speak Japanese nor do I know who to contact about this concert, but figured it was worth a shot


----------



## Wes Antczak (Sep 28, 2015)

Joe Hisaishi... apparently the Japanese Quincy Jones. I didn't realize until just now that Joe Hisaishi was a made up name. His real name is Mamoru Fujisawa. Anyway, I fell in love with his music when I first saw Castle in the Sky in the theater a while ago, and subsequently the other Miyazaki films. Not only Joe Hisaishi, but a number of other Japanese composers have written some wonderful music over the years. Another one that comes to mind is of course Yoko Kanno. And there are others...

Anyway, the only orchestral scores that I was able to find are not exactly what you're asking about. But maybe better than nothing:

http://www.bravomusicinc.com/anime-film-score-series-c-45/?page=1&sort=20a

I would love to hear what else might be available out there and whether anyone here might have some further suggestions.

But no, you are not alone in being inspired by this music. Thank you for posting here and bringing up the topic!


----------



## Pasticcio (Sep 28, 2015)

He has done some very nice music indeed.

I found these full orchestra score at Hal Leonard
http://www.halleonard.com/product/v...7999&lid=4&keywords=joe hisaishi&subsiteid=1&
http://www.halleonard.com/product/v...9061&lid=7&keywords=joe hisaishi&subsiteid=1&

and this study score
http://www.halleonard.com/product/v...4418&lid=6&keywords=joe hisaishi&subsiteid=1&

but there was not much information available about them.


----------



## Maximvs (Sep 29, 2015)

You may find these links useful:

http://www.wasabisheetmusic.com/product-group/25

http://www.schott-music.com/shop/products/search/by_person/az/result.html?ID_PERS=67988&searchMode=SM_DISCOGRAPHY&order=relevanz&ID_PKAT=1


----------



## JFetter (Sep 29, 2015)

Thank you for all the replies. This is definitely better than all the "easy Piano" versions I had been finding.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Oct 7, 2015)

Thank you for posting this topic, which also made me aware of the concert and of the dvd. I watched it this evening and REALLY enjoyed it. This truly is amazing music that perfectly suits the amazing visuals and stories that it was written for. Definitely a big inspiration. It's also very cool to see that there are Studio Ghibli "kindred spirits" in this forum.


----------

